

Eric Schmidt Caught Using A BlackBerry - emwa
http://www.businessinsider.com/busted-eric-schmidt-caught-using-a-blackberry-2009-7

======
GrooveStomp
If that's a Blackberry device, then why does it also have the Google logo on
it?

